# Dayacom FP nibs are really JoWo nibs?



## Mack C. (Apr 24, 2017)

I've been told by who should be a reliable source that my title is true!

Can someone on IAP confirm or deny that?


----------



## mredburn (Apr 24, 2017)

There are a couple of threads on this, http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/dayacom-nibs-131484/  this one may answer your question to your satisfaction.


----------



## Mack C. (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks, Mike! 
Lots of great info there. A little more than my mind can take in all at one time. Thanks again!


----------

